# Cordless Brushcutter/Trimmer Bike Handlebar Conversion Project



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

I recently picked up a CORE "gasless" 18v brushless string trimmer from woot.com daily deal. I've been using it around the house and I've been really impressed with the torque and overall performance. I'm mainly using it as a brushcutter using a Grass Gator Extra Heavy Duty head with metal blades. The one thing I don't care for is the loop handle - especially with using it with blades. I've decided to convert it to a bike handlebar trimmer.

To begin, I purchased a Stihl handlebar kit from Ebay. Pics are below. 










I've also disassembled the throttle control assembly to map out the work involved. It appears that it will be a pretty straight forward conversion, especially since there is no throttle cable involved and I'm reusing the same throttle control, I just have to splice into the existing electrical wires that control throttle and torque setting in order to extend the wires up to the new location on the handlebar (about 1-2 ft extra length). 










My plan, once I receive the handlebar kit from the Ebay seller I purchased it from, is to relocate the throttle control from the trimmer shaft and place it on the handlebar. To do this, I'll first need to splice the four wires, two for the speed control and two for the throttle lever. Once the wires are spliced and reconnected to extend them the distance up to new location of the throttle control on the handlebar, I'll need to pick up a cord shroud and connect/tie it to the shaft.

That's basically it. Looking forward to documenting the conversion here if anyone is interested in following it.

Pics follow:

The stock string trimmer as it currently exists...









The brushcutter bike handlebar kit









Close up of the handlebar mount kit









A few pics of the dissassembled throttle control handle


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

One more thing about the project...

Because of the split shaft design and the location of the attach point above the existing loop handle, I will likely need to mount the handlebars close to the same location of the loop handle. This will mean that when the shaft is disconnected (which should not be often since I don't plan on using any attachments), there will need to be some means of disconnecting the power cable in order to separate the two pieces.

For this reason, I will likely need to create a quick connect/disconnect coupler in the line in order to detach the trimmer shaft if need arises.


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

** Since the motor is in the head of the trimmer, the shaft does not contain moving parts or a drive spindle. There is only an electrical connect socket at the attachment point.


----------

